# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Κόβουμε τα νύχια του παπαγάλου;

## Panosfx

Εχω ενα Indian ringneck οπως καποιοι γνωριζεται.Μεγαλωνοντας αυτο,μεγαλωνουν και τα νυχια του.
Σε σχεση με τα πιο μικρα ειδη αυτο πιανει τα πιο μεγαλα κομματια τροφης με τα ποδια του οπως βλεπετε και στη φωτογραφια.



Μπορω με καποιο τροπο να του κοψω ή να του λιμαρω τα νυχια γιατι εχουν γινει σαν μικρες βελονες και οποτε τον βαζω στο χερι μου πραγματικα με ποναει;Εχουν γεμισει τα χερια μου τρυπιτσες σαν βελονιες.Θα μπορουσα να κανω κατι ή μετα θα δυσκολευεται να σκαρφαλωσει ή και να φαει;

----------


## kaveiros

Παναγιωτη τα κοβουμε αν μακρυνουν πολυ και δυσκολευεται το ιδιο το πουλι πχ αν σκαλωνει σε πραγματα κτλ. Υπαρχει νομιζω και σχετικο αρθρο στο φορουμ αλλα ειμαι με το ταμπλετ τωρα , αν κανεις αναζητηση θα το βρεις πιστευω. Στην Μπεμπα εγω δε τα χω κοψει ποτε, ουτε στον Ντινο. Με καποιο τροπο τα λιμαρουν μονα τους, σε budgie εχω κοψει και σε αλλα κοκατιλ. Θελει προσοχη ποσο θα κοψεις γιατι υπαρχει φλεβιτσα κοντα στο νυχι.

----------


## Panosfx

Αντρεα χωρις πλακα τωρα δεν μπορω να τον βαλω στο χερι μου.Ειναι σαν μικρες καρφιτσες που οταν πιανεται στο χερι μου και σφιγγει τα ποδια του με τρυπανε και κανουν μικρες πληγες.Εχω γεμισει τρυπηματακια.Κι η πλακα ειναι με πεθαινει στον πονο αλλιως δεν θα με ενοιαζε.
Θα ψαξω το αρθρο να το διαβασω(το ειχα δει καποτε αλλα νομιζα οτι ηταν για κοκατιλ,τα οποια δεν πιανουν την τροφη με τα ποδια τους γι'αυτο και το διευκρινισα) γιατι αρχιζει να κλαιει αμα δεν τον παιρνω στα χερια μου.

----------


## lagreco69

> το ειχα δει καποτε αλλα νομιζα οτι ηταν για κοκατιλ,τα οποια δεν πιανουν την τροφη με τα ποδια τους γι'αυτο και το διευκρινισα


Εμενα το δικο μου το cockatiel με τα ποδια τα πιανει ολα, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το κανουν και τα υπολοιπα του ειδους του!!! οταν θα εχω την camera θα σου βγαλω μια φωτογραφια να τον δεις. εαν δεν το βρηκες Πανο εδω εξηγει πως να το κανεις. κλουκλακι γινεται οσο μεγαλωνει το μικρο σου!!! πολυ ομορφο!!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Το βρηκα Δημητρη και σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Παντως το δικο μου το κοκατιλ δεν το εκανε γι'αυτο το ειπα.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ψιλοφοβαμαι να το κανω μη γινει καμια ζημια...
Λετε να μην εχει μαθει ακομα να τα λιμαρει μονο του;Να περιμενω λιγο;

----------


## lagreco69

Παρακαλω!! Πανο, η αληθεια ειναι οτι λογω χρωματος του νυχιου ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να δουμε την φλεβιτσα στους παπαγαλους!! παντως σε περιπτωση αιμορραγιας, μπορουμε να βαλουμε στο νυχι καλαμποκαλευρο, betadine η πουδρα. να πω εγω τωρα μια χαζομαρα! με την κλασικη λιμα δεν θα μπορουσαμε να τα παιρναμε λιγο?

----------


## Marinaki!

Παναγιώτη για να πω την αλήθεια δεν ξέρω αν είναι κοτσάνα αυτό που θα γράψω αλλά ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν κάποια πλακίδια για να λιμάρονται τα νύχια αλλά για τρωκτικά και όχι για πτηνά...μήπως όμως υπάρχουν ειδικές πατήθρες για τον συγκεκριμένο λόγο?
Αλλά και αυτό για την ανθρώπινη λίμα δεν είναι κακή ιδέα αλλά πρέπει να την αντέχει και το πτηνό.... να είσαι όμως σε θέση για να καθησυχάσεις τον φιλαράκο σου που θα του είναι ξένο πράγμα...

----------

